# got a saltwater set up off crgi list



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

guy said he was moving said sell it all for a 100.00 
50 pounds Fuji live rock
adult chocolate chip starfish
adult coral banded shrimp
2 dartfish.
i got there an it was nasty borwn Algae on every thing smelled like some thing die in there . had my friend with me an she said we save them fish !!!!!
so i got all the stuff . i put the fish in my 20gl that i had nothing in its been running 5 weeks now . is there any way to clean the sand an rocks the rock is in a tub with two power heads in it idont sand is in a bucket with water . id like to save the rock an sand if i can *c/p*


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Put a skimmer in with the rock, don't have any light on it. Give it 3-4 wekks ruuning like this and change 5% of the water weekly. The algae will die off but the bacteria in the rock will survive it. You can use the rock once all the algae dies and the water doesn't have a stink to it. The sand is another issue, let it dry out and rinse it really well before using.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

well i hsd posted this 3 weeks ago i cleaned the rock an sand its in a running tank now for two weeks now . i have never used a Protein Skimmer but looking too get one soon .
the fish are doing well in my other tank


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I missed the thread. Its hard wading through all the Freshwater stuff. Give me a shout anytime you need help, I'll get back within the day.


----------

